# iPad Mini.



## StarDozer13 (May 21, 2014)

Who has an iPad mini? I have one to replace my laptop.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

We have one here, but it's mostly for my 8 year old to play with.

I prefer the full sized model, but agree on using it as a laptop replacement.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

My husband has my "old" iPad 2, my 6th grader has her own iPad 3, and my preschooler shares my iPad mini 2.  I have the iPad Air 2 as my primary tablet, sort of laptop replacement...I say "sort of" because I'd still really really like a MacBook Air; I'd like both a laptop AND a tablet for personal use.  For now I use my iPad Air 2 with a Bluetooth keyboard when I need to.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a mini with a logitech keyboard. I love it. It's important to me that I can carry it easily. I wouldn't get the full sized one.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have the iPad mini , but it doesn't quite replace my MacBook. I carry it in my purse, but I still use my MacBook for work.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Mini, first generation. I use it a lot more than our full-sized iPad or my Fire HD6. I still seem to grab my iPhone first, though.  Probably because it's always closest to me.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I have the 1st generation mini. I like the size, but because it's the older version, it's a slower & sometimes has gremlins because of it having the iPad2 innards. That's only my guess. I'm very happy that I got it. Sometimes, you just want to grab something smaller & lighter to use.


----------

